

Show HN: Scoop – A command-line installer for locked down PCs with Powershell 2 - deevus

I&#x27;m a lead contributor to the Windows command-line installer, Scoop. Previously, Scoop only worked with Powershell 3+, but due to the silly number of PCs running basically stock versions of Windows 7 (or earlier) with Powershell 2 available, I saw the opportunity to bring Scoop to these machines.<p>On a personal note, I&#x27;m a student at the University of Newcastle, Australia that has many PCs as described above. You don&#x27;t have admin access (for obvious reasons) and you can&#x27;t install anything. Downloading and using portable apps is possible but painful when the list of things to install gets big.<p>So, over the last weekend I&#x27;ve back-ported Scoop to Powershell 2 (with the help of a few libraries) and I was hoping to get some patient HN users to test it out if they have access to PCs as described.<p>The install process is basically the same as on the Scoop site (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scoop.sh&#x2F;) but you need to run a different install script which I&#x27;ll provide below:<p><pre><code>    set-executionpolicy unrestricted -s currentuser #enable powershell
    iex (new-object net.webclient).downloadstring(&#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raw.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;lukesampson&#x2F;scoop&#x2F;powershell2&#x2F;bin&#x2F;install.ps1&#x27;)
</code></pre>
I&#x27;m pretty sure most things work (I have been testing on a fresh Windows 7 VM). The biggest problem so far is that jq (JSON parser) is slow (or my programming is crap). So installing something with a big .json file (like busybox) takes about 25 seconds to load into a Powershell object.
======
deevus
Also, the code is here if you want to have a look:

[https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop/tree/powershell2](https://github.com/lukesampson/scoop/tree/powershell2)

